# Machu Picchu weather & timeshares



## Judy

Is there a best time of the year to visit Machu Picchu?

We'd like to spend a week in the the area before going to Machu Picchu in order to get used to the altitude.  Are there any timeshares nearby?  The only one I can find on II is outside of Lima.


----------



## JoAnn

Just remember their seasons are opposite of ours.  Try weather underground for the temps in that part of the world.  I did for our trip to Chile & Argentina last year and it helped me decide what to take.


----------



## ati2d

RCI HAS A COUPLE LISTED THAT ARE CLOSER:
Mirador de Los Collaguas**( #6338 )
Calle Lima Número 513
Yanque
Yanque-Chivay Arequipa,* ,*Peru 	
Known as "The Valley of Wonders" Colca Va- lley is twice deeper than Colorado, which makes it an unique place of visiting. An ancient agricultural system of cultivation terraces, along with old comunities, Collaguas and Cabanas, with fascinanting customs and particular cousine, as well as its special flora and animal life such as the splendor of Condors, makes this place worth of touring. Yanque, where El Mirador de los Collaguas is located, is a small village full of ancient history and warm people, and it is an excellent balcony to admire the beauty of the whole place. 

AND:

Hotel Mirador de los Inkas**( #7487 )
Kilómetro 60.5 Carret.Urubamba-Pisac
Huarán-Calca
Huarán,* ,*Peru 	
Located in the Sacred Valley, you can enjoy a marvellous vacation here practicing extreme sports, such as mountan biking to the beautiful ruins of Machu Picchu, located only one hour from the resort. You can also enjoy fishing at Urubamba River, take a nice horseback ride, and enjoy all the different birds in the area. You can also enjoy culture in the city of Cuzco, which is only 37 miles from the resort.


----------



## Pedro

Judy said:
			
		

> Is there a best time of the year to visit Machu Picchu?
> 
> We'd like to spend a week in the the area before going to Machu Picchu in order to get used to the altitude. Are there any timeshares nearby? The only one I can find on II is outside of Lima.


 
Avoid going in the January-March time frame.  That is the rainy season and often they have landslides that block the roads and/or the railroad from Cuzco to Machu Picchu.  The best time is probably May/June or August/September.  July can get too crowded and the rest of the year might be on the cold side.  That being said, I'm going there in November during Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Judy

Hello neighbor Pedro,
Thanks for the post.  Very helpful weather info.
I hope when you get back from your trip, you'll post a mini-report here.


----------



## Pedro

Judy said:
			
		

> Hello neighbor Pedro,
> Thanks for the post. Very helpful weather info.
> I hope when you get back from your trip, you'll post a mini-report here.


Judy,
We are finally leaving for Peru tomorrow, and heading for Machu Picchu on Monday. We got the train reservations (Cusco-MachuPicchu) taken care of, although we ended up having to reserve on the more expensive train from Cusco (Vistadome) since the "backpacker" train was sold out. I'll post a report upon my return.


----------



## Judy

Pedro
I'm looking foward to your report.

I'd also like to hear how you handled the logistics of your bookings.  I'm in the habit of making my own travel bookings, but I've never been to Peru before, can't speak the language, and don't know anything about travel and communications there. 
So we were thinking about booking a tour.  I'd rather do it myself if I could figure out how with some degree of assurance that our reservations would be there when we arrive.


----------



## Pedro

*Back from MachuPicchu*



			
				Judy said:
			
		

> Pedro
> I'm looking foward to your report.
> 
> I'd also like to hear how you handled the logistics of your bookings. I'm in the habit of making my own travel bookings, but I've never been to Peru before, can't speak the language, and don't know anything about travel and communications there.
> So we were thinking about booking a tour. I'd rather do it myself if I could figure out how with some degree of assurance that our reservations would be there when we arrive.


Judy,
I'm back from MachuPicchu! It was a wonderful trip, the weather was great, and the sights were beautiful. I will write a report in the next few days, as soon as I catch up with work. We barely beat the summer season, when it rains more often than not. We bought plastic ponchos ($1 each) but never had a chance to use them. 

I handled my own reservations (airplanes, train, bus, and hotel) and ended up saving quite a bit of money. I managed to gain 6 pounds during the week, even though I did a lot of walking and hiking. I really like the peruvian food!

I'll be happy to give you any specific information you might need.


----------



## Judy

Pedro
Glad you had a great trip! I look foward to reading your report.
I'm happy to hear that you had good weather in November.  We're hoping to go in November next year.
At the moment, I'm investigating a tour with the Orient Express/Peru Rail folks. It includes transportation on the Hiram Bingham, but we're thinking of downgrading to the Vistadome to save money.  Would you recommend the Vistadome?  Are meals and a guide included?


----------



## Eric in McLean

Looking into a short jaunt (6 days) to Machu Picchu right after Xmas.  We've been to Peru so the focus of this trip is Cusco and Machu Picchu.  Looking to fly into Lima on day 1, Cusco on day 2, sacred valley on day 3, Machu Picchu on day 4, return to Cusco on day 5, depart Cusco and return home on day 6.  

We could go to Machu Picchu and return to Cusco in 1 day (I believe this is doable on the Vistadome).  Is overnighting in Machu Picchu recommended?  Anyone had experience at the Sanctuary Lodge?  Is it worth the extra dough?


----------



## Judy

Eric in McLean said:


> Is overnighting in Machu Picchu recommended?  Anyone had experience at the Sanctuary Lodge?  Is it worth the extra dough?



We stayed at the Sanctuary Lodge on our trip to Machu Picchu a couple of years ago.  It's a very nice hotel and would have been worth the extra money if we'd had good weather for the sunrise.  We didn't.  By the time it cleared enough to see anything, we could have arrived by bus from Agua Calientes. When you take the train from Cusco, it arrives in Agua Calientes where you board a bus to Machu Picchu.  There are hotels and restaurants in Agua Calientes.  I'd stay there the next time.


----------



## Eric in McLean

This is likely our only trip to Machu Picchu.  Do you think it's worth it to spend 1 night there?  The extra cost is about $600.

How's the food at the Sanctuary Lodge?


----------



## Judy

It depends upon your priorities.  In our case, it was not worth the extra money because the primary reason we stayed there was to see the ruins at dawn.  The weather didn't cooperate 

The food was very good, but not a reason to pay an extra $600.

It is the best location you can find, right outside the ruins.  You can go as early as they open and stay until they close.  You can go back to the hotel to rest and then return to the ruins.  It's a very nice hotel.  You can hike up to a viewpoint and, if the weather cooperates, see the ruins at dawn.  If these reasons are worth $600 to you, go for it.  If not, stay in Aqua Calientes, only a short bus ride away.


----------



## itgrafix

*Macchu Picchu*

Did you go through RCI? I called RCI and asked about going here and they told me there's no timeshares near the area at all. :annoyed: 

I'm curious where you stayed, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SteveL

*Peru- Macchu Pichu*

My wife and I were in Peru for 2 1/2 weeks in May.
As far as weather is concerned, keep in mind that Peru is near the equator. Winter/summer is less important than rainy (Nov-Mar) and dry (May-Oct). Temperature is more constant in Cusco, especially in Macchu Pichu.
We travelled with one daughter who had been in Cusco for 4 months, and met another daughter and son-in-law in Cusco before heading to the Sacred Valley. 
Travel is not as easy in Peru as it is in more developed parts of the world. Travel arrangements are even more difficult. We made almost all of our in country travel arrangements while we were there. It was much less costly, but more time consuming. It was nearly impossible to use US credit in Peru. We wre frequently accumulating/carrying large amounts of US $$ to use to make travel connections.
One of the only arrangements that we had finalized from the States, our travel from/to Cusco to Aguas Calientes, was the source of one of our greatest adventures. All was well, except that we were informed on a Sturday evening, by e-mail, (check your e-mail!) that on the day that we'd be traveling to  Aguas Calientes, to enjoy Macchu Pichu, there would be a farmers' strike, closing the rail line. Peru Rail "suggested" that we change  our plans. For us, that meant leaving Cusco a day earlier. Simultaneously, we heard that our #2 daughter and husband were delayed and wouldn't arrive until the day after anticipated (maybe). Some sweaty standing in line on Sunday AM and lucky plane connections got us to Aguas Calientes for three nights and it was wonderful.
Aguas Calientes is really better than the guidebooks indicate. It is not a colonial Peruvian city, but it is a great tourist town! Restaurants and bars and stable locals. Try Indio-Feliz, for sure. 
We HAD to spend an extra day there and took one of the world's most spectacular hikes to Puticusi (sp), the peak across the valley from Macchu Pichu. An incedible hike/climb to views of MP from above the ruins.
The next day, we were nearly alone at Macchu Pichu beacause the rail ine was closed. It was magical.
So, be flexible, hope for challenges you can adapt to, but don't expect precision travel. I could obviously tell more. E-mail me directly if you're interested. It is a beautiful country, but it's not easy.


----------



## dneuser

*Peru Tour - Sanctuary Lodge*



Eric in McLean said:


> This is likely our only trip to Machu Picchu.  Do you think it's worth it to spend 1 night there?  The extra cost is about $600.
> 
> How's the food at the Sanctuary Lodge?



Eric:  My husband and I just came back on Saturday from exactly the itinerary you describe - 6 nights in Peru starting in Lima (Miraflores Park Hotel) 2 nights in Sacred Valley (Aranwa Hotel - brand new and gorgeous spa hotel), 1 night in MP (Sanctuary Lodge) and 2 nights in Cusco (Monastario Hotel).  We had private guides for the in Sacred Valley 1 1/2 days and in MP 1/2 day. Private transportation, Vistadome train, flights between Lima/Cusco & return.  Some meals included.  While we had been planning the trip for over a year, due to health problems we had cancelled a much longer trip last year and booked this one only 2 months before leaving so we used a Peruvian travel company that was wonderful.  Normally we book out own travel and we're pretty travel smart and want value for our $$ but time was of the essence this time.  We really were pleased with the company we chose.  Their pick-ups were right on time.  Mini-buses were new and immaculately clean.  We were their only passengers as all service was totally private for this tour.  Driver and guides were excellent.  Hotels were some of the best in the country.  As for the Sanctuary Lodge - food was very good but I did get food poisoning from something I ate or drank there.  My husband did not get sick nor did anyone else that we encountered there.  The hotel itself isn't that special but the surroundings are, of course.  We found that by booking the package with all the other Orient Express Hotels the $600 for the SL got blended in and we really didn't notice the overall tab to be way out of line.  If you want to know the name of the tour company we used and the price, email me .  I can safely recommend them and I feel that we got a good deal from a tour company which I don't often say.

The best part of the trip was the people we encountered in Peru.  Because we had a private tour guide who could take us anywhere we wanted to go, we got to see things tour groups don't see - like the parade of dancers honoring their dead on the feast of the Assumption celebration in the town of Coya in the Sacred Valley.  The revelry in the cemetary by costumed, masked dancers (and lots of beer flowing) is something we never would have known about had not our guide told us of the special holiday that weekend.  Or the opportunity to meet and talk personally to the weavers at Chincherro and to purchase some weavings that an 18 year old girl did to help finance her education in English so she can become a tour guide and help support her family.  Machu Picchu is the reason many people go to Peru - but we found that the treasure of Peru is in its people.

Hope you have a great trip.

BTW - the weather was fabulous in mid-August around Cusco.  65-70 during the day/ 35-45 at night.  MP is warmer.


----------



## Judy

tgrafix said:


> Did you go through RCI? I called RCI and asked about going here and they told me there's no timeshares near the area at all. :annoyed:
> 
> I'm curious where you stayed, please let me know. Thanks.


I'm not certain that these questions are for me, but I'll answer them anyway  

We did not go through RCI.  I think that the VC is correct that there are no timeshares near the area.  We went with "Peru Experiences", a division of Orient Express.  http://www.orient-express.com/web/peru/peru_a2a_home.jsp  They own the trains from Cusco and the Machu Picchu Sanctuary Lodge.


----------



## PClapham

Did any of you climb Huayna Picchu?  The taller peak beside Macchu Picchu?  I did in 1962 and wonder if it's still possible.  The hotel at Macchu Picchu had only 24 rooms and it was not so easy getting there back in the dark ages...
Anita


----------



## Eric in McLean

The Sanctuary Lodge is already booked so we're staying overnight in Aguas Calientes.  We booked thru Pacha.  Who did you use?


----------



## dneuser

PClapham said:


> Did any of you climb Huayna Picchu?  The taller peak beside Macchu Picchu?  I did in 1962 and wonder if it's still possible.  The hotel at Macchu Picchu had only 24 rooms and it was not so easy getting there back in the dark ages...
> Anita



Huayna Picchu, we were told, should be reserved for only the most experienced and halest of climbers.  Since you made the climb, you know how arduous it is.  WE were told that these days, the hikers start lining up at 3 a.m. for the 400 slots -- 200 are allowed up at 7 a.m. and another 200 at 10 a.m.  EVen staying at the SAnctuary Lodge (now 31 rooms) is no guarantee of getting a spot on line.  If you don't stay at the Sanctuary Lodge, the only way (other than hiking one of the Inca Trails) is to take the bus from Aquas Calientes to Machu Picchu.  The bus ride is not for those afraid of heights (me included) as it winds around the mountain snake-like with breath taking views of the Andes -- and no guardrails, of course.  But the experience is unforgettable and magical.


----------



## Numismatist

You mean from up here?


----------



## jobi

I just got back from 9 days in Peru. The last week of October netted be off-season prices in peak-season weather!  As Pedro mentioned, the food is really good.  I don't like Lima, stay there to catch a flight but nothing else.  Cuzco is wonderful, if there are any timeshares there I'm in the market to buy.  You do need a couple of days to acclimitize though, the 2-mile altitude will get you.  I would stay at Aguas Calientes the night  before I were to go to Macchu Picchu but only that night as it felt like a tourist trap to me.  I took the backpacker train and that was well maintained, clean, and prompt.  It was also expensive by Peruvian standards, the two higher classes are much more.  For such a short ride I'd stick with the backpacker train.  However the expensive Hiram Bingham train departs Cusco and the other 2 depart Ollantaytambo so if you want the fewest connections you need to splurge.


----------



## folashade

dneuser said:


> much longer trip last year and booked this one only 2 months before leaving so we used a Peruvian travel company that was wonderful.  Normally we book out own travel and we're pretty travel smart and want value for our $$ but time was of the essence this time.  We really were pleased with the company we chose.  Their pick-ups were right on time.  Mini-buses were new and immaculately clean.  We were their only passengers as all service was totally private for this tour.  Driver and guides were excellent.  Hotels were some of the best in the country.
> 
> .




I'm in the process of planning a trip to Peru and there will be 6 of us going. Would love to know who you used for your travel. The air to and from Lima everyone will book separately since we are all flying in from all over but think we will need some assistance within peru

I'm looking at 17 days


----------



## dneuser

*Peru Tour Company*



folashade said:


> I'm in the process of planning a trip to Peru and there will be 6 of us going. Would love to know who you used for your travel. The air to and from Lima everyone will book separately since we are all flying in from all over but think we will need some assistance within peru
> 
> I'm looking at 17 days



I don't want to appear to be advertising for a particular company which violates the rules of these boards.  I will email you privately with the name of the company we chose after researching a number of US global operators.

Regards,
Diane.


----------



## folashade

Diane thanks so much for the recomendation! If anyone has any restaurants they loved would appreciate that as well


----------



## Eric in McLean

I'm a big fan of Gaston Acurio's restaurants.  Have eaten at Astrid y Gaston and La Mar on our prior trip.  This time we're gonna eat at Astrid y Gaston in Lima and Chi Cha de Gaston Acurio in Cusco.  We're staying at the Monasterio in Cusco and I've heard the restaurant there is very good.  I'll give a restaurant report when we get back.


----------

